# Help With Packaging, Please?



## lpstephy85 (Oct 16, 2013)

I love these these soap boxes because of the window which will allow customers to still smell the soap without touching then once I start going to shows, but I am having a hard time trying to label them all pretty and professional looking like I have seen others do. Anyone else use these or possibly have a suggestion?





Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 16, 2013)

What do you feel isn't as professional as you'd like about them?  I know if you could put your finger on it you probably wouldn't have to ask for feedback...but can you narrow it down to font? Color? Graphics? Proportions?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 16, 2013)

I guess it just seems blah to me. I like my logo and font is good I think. Maybe I am over thinking it because really it is the soap that matters in the end, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 16, 2013)

I like to add a  bit of flair to everything.. It makes packaging so special just by adding a bit of ribbon or bakers twine and a little tag. 



 Also, if your budget allows.. I would stuff a bit of tissue paper in the box below the soap and behind it to really put your soap into that window. Front and center where people can see it and it won't move around in the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 16, 2013)

Those pictures are from Pinterest. Lots of cute packaging ideas there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! There are some bars I might have to do the tissue paper because they are smaller (like these). 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 17, 2013)

I like the more monochromatic look when it comes to packaging. Is there a way to print your labels on paper that's closer in color to the box itself?  That could give a more modern, possibly more pro look. I agree with TVivian about using tissue in the boxes  if your soaps are a little small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree with the others, your soap is too small looking for the box.  Too much space.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 18, 2013)

Tissue paper is a bad idea - it will stick to your soap.  You can get dry waxed paper like what deli's use - it doesn't stick and papermart.com has some nice patterns.

Okay so like others said, your soap is too small for the box and quite often soaps with peaks don't sit well in these boxes.  I would also be using a kraft label so it blends with the box itself. Ribbon and baker's string can fancy it up as shown by the pictures.  You could also use clear matte labels on this box to get the right look too.

I am one of those that believes presentation will effect not only my pricing but my sales as well.  People like pretty... and will pay more for it too


----------



## TVivian (Oct 19, 2013)

I live in Southern California and I've never had tissue or anything stick to my soap haha.. Good to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Lindy (Oct 20, 2013)

I tried wrapping my shaving soaps with tissue (I live on the west coast of Canada) and what a mess, it even coloured my soap....


----------



## MaitriBB (Oct 22, 2013)

How about buying a wide ribbon and tying it around the base (below the window) and then sticking your label on top of that?  Adds a bit of color/pattern/texture.


----------



## Pawpaw (Dec 23, 2013)

What about maybe stamping your label, logo etc on rather then the white label ? Also maybe a slightly smaller box to fit the soap more snugly?


----------



## mkstylessoap (Dec 23, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Tissue paper is a bad idea - it will stick to your soap.  You can get dry waxed paper like what deli's use - it doesn't stick and papermart.com has some nice patterns.
> 
> Okay so like others said, your soap is too small for the box and quite often soaps with peaks don't sit well in these boxes.  I would also be using a kraft label so it blends with the box itself. Ribbon and baker's string can fancy it up as shown by the pictures.  You could also use clear matte labels on this box to get the right look too.
> 
> I am one of those that believes presentation will effect not only my pricing but my sales as well.  People like pretty... and will pay more for it too




I have found some pretty wax paper from Michaels that work great for wrapping soaps.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm with the others - print on to the box if possible, and get a box to fit the soap


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 23, 2013)

I think those look great! A clear label or a tan label would blend into the box better, but it would also make the graphics harder to see.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 23, 2013)

This just happened to be a small batch, all of my others are 4-5oz bars that fit snug in the boxes. I did try clear labels for a little bit and liked (though like Dixiedragon said they did blend a little) them but they are not very cost effective in my opinion. Not a huge fan of stamps either. So, I have decided on using white mailing/shipping labels. I do one for the front with the logo, company name, soap name and then on one of the sides the ingredients and the other side is my disclaimer and company info. It might be plain jane to some but I would rather have my soaps, lotions, and candles speak for themselves. I do appreciate the feedback though


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 23, 2013)

Your first consideration should be to make sure the soap fits in the box and covers the window, not filled with packaging to fill the void, which would lose you a return customer quickly if they think they bought a smaller soap than they thought would be in the box. Also, you mentioned selling at shows, our experience has been, that fancy packaging does not make a difference and get very shop/market worn looking in a short time plus the soaps /boxes get dirty when left open. If I have a slow selling soap that has very ragged packaging, after time, I take them in and re-wrap and label so they look new, that is a big expense if you have to re-box and label. But I am comparing to my circumstance of doing 3-4 open air markets per week year around. If doing a special Holiday craft fair that is different since shoppers are many times looking for gifts. In the years of selling in open air markets I have tried many types of packaging and find shrink wrap with a professional looking label works best. Many of my customers would never purchase un-wrapped soaps. We do wrap our large online orders in a nice natural paper and twine.  Ecru colored waxed sandwich paper from a restaurant supply looks very nice for natural looks and does not stick to soap. Colored tissue can definitly bleed onto your soap. Not sure if you labels are glossy, but in my opinion they look better than mat paper labels. 
Also boxes, twine, tags add up a considerable expense to your packaging, once labor, and supplies are added up. Customers just want clean wrapped soap.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 23, 2013)

cmzaha said:


> Your first consideration should be to make sure the soap fits in the box and covers the window, not filled with packaging to fill the void, which would lose you a return customer quickly if they think they bought a smaller soap than they thought would be in the box. Also, you mentioned selling at shows, our experience has been, that fancy packaging does not make a difference and get very shop/market worn looking in a short time plus the soaps /boxes get dirty when left open. If I have a slow selling soap that has very ragged packaging, after time, I take them in and re-wrap and label so they look new, that is a big expense if you have to re-box and label. But I am comparing to my circumstance of doing 3-4 open air markets per week year around. If doing a special Holiday craft fair that is different since shoppers are many times looking for gifts. In the years of selling in open air markets I have tried many types of packaging and find shrink wrap with a professional looking label works best. Many of my customers would never purchase un-wrapped soaps. We do wrap our large online orders in a nice natural paper and twine.  Ecru colored waxed sandwich paper from a restaurant supply looks very nice for natural looks and does not stick to soap. Colored tissue can definitly bleed onto your soap. Not sure if you labels are glossy, but in my opinion they look better than mat paper labels.
> Also boxes, twine, tags add up a considerable expense to your packaging, once labor, and supplies are added up. Customers just want clean wrapped soap.



Yes, I get that the soap should fit but these ended up being smaller than I thought they would be and the decision has been made already that they are just going to be samples with orders and will not be in a box but wrapped separately and labeled. For orders, I label and box per order so nothing is getting marked on or dirty. I see we are on the same page in regards to cost and fancy packaging not making a huge difference :-o


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 23, 2013)

In that case, is it possible to use a white box instead?  It is just rather jarring to see the white on the brown like that - it really does an injustice to what could be inside.

While fancy packaging may not make a massive difference over plainer packaging, bad packaging will be lagging behind good packaging every day of the week - fancy or plain!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 23, 2013)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> In that case, is it possible to use a white box instead?  It is just rather jarring to see the white on the brown like that - it really does an injustice to what could be inside.
> 
> While fancy packaging may not make a massive difference over plainer packaging, bad packaging will be lagging behind good packaging every day of the week - fancy or plain!



I could get a box and try it when I place my next order. Never hurts, right?

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...ce™+Soap+Box+-+Rectangle+Window+(WHITE+COLOR)


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 23, 2013)

While fancy packaging may not make a massive difference over plainer packaging, bad packaging will be lagging behind good packaging every day of the week - fancy or plain![/QUOTE]

That is very true. Plain packaging can look very professional is done correctly. Shop worn packaging looks very bad even at outdoor markets, unless of course the customer is a regular that really does not care one way or the other about packages!


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree that the contrast between the Kraft and white is likely the issue. I would either get Kraft labels or white boxes.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 28, 2013)

Perception is everything which is why packaging and presentation are so important.


----------

